# Looking for Flatshare in Dubai



## kateaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm a new user to this forum. I just found out I've been accepted for a 12 week internship in Dubai  I'm a 23yo university student living on the Gold Coast in Australia. I'm now going through the process of trying to organise accommodation....

I'm looking for a flatshare near Burjuman Mall in Al Mankhool Bur Dubai, or somewhere within walking distance of a metro station on the red line. I need accommodation from 3 Jan-31 March approx. I've been told to expect to pay 3000-4000 aed for a shared place. 

From my googling, dubizzle.com seems to be the main website for finding flatshare in Dubai. I need to organise accommodation before I arrive in Dubai. 

Are there any other websites for finding flatshare for expats in Dubai? Also any advice about the process in general? I'm a bit worried about finding a decent place online. 

Thanks in advance!! Kate


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Kate,

I live in Al Mankhool and most of the buildings are family only buildings. You can opt for a studio flat in the area for a period of your probation.

Sharing flats in this area with working girls can be a tough job. Else you can ask your internship firms on the options of places where to live.

You can also check the hotels which provide rooms on short lease basis which can be in your budget.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can put your own ad on Dubizzle. Also, have a look at serviced apartments in Bur Dubai, I'm sure you'll find some studios plus don't forget Air BnB.


----------



## kateaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Sunder & BedouGirl

Thanks for your replies  

I have looked at renting studios but I would prefer to live with other people just because I don't know anyone in Dubai. It would be good to have some company and I think it would be safer rather than living by myself. 

I've also had a look at airbnb but it seems to be more expensive and most don't want a 3month stay  

I tried to put my own ad on dubizzle but I think you need a Dubai mobile phone number to register as a user unfortunately. 

It seems I'm not having much luck.......


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

kateaustralia said:


> I've also had a look at airbnb but it seems to be more expensive and most don't want a 3month stay


I thought you were staying 12 weeks - its only 1 week difference?


----------



## kateaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> I thought you were staying 12 weeks - its only 1 week difference?


Sorry I meant 12 weeks roughly. You're right 3 months is 13 weeks - I must be bit slow  

Basically, the Airbnbs I've contacted don't want stays longer than a month


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be shocked if you could find a hotel apartment for 3-4K a month. They're usually at least double that.

You are not going to find many options around BurJuman in Bur Dubai. The area is heavily Indian and apartments are divided between "family only" and squalid buildings where 10 "bachelors" share a studio (now you understand why many of the buildings will only rent to families).

But if your office is near a metro stop then living anywhere along the metro line should be fine. Look for flatshares in Dubai Marina, which probably has the highest concentration of western style flatshares geared to young people like you. The Marina is probably a 30 minute metro ride away. Another possible place is Sheikh Zayed, the name given to the approximately 2-3 km stretch of apartment buildings along the main Sheikh Zayed road between Bur Dubai and the Dubai Mall. 

But it will still be tricky finding a room for under 4,000 a month. Possible but most likely a tiny maid's room.


----------



## kateaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> I'd be shocked if you could find a hotel apartment for 3-4K a month. They're usually at least double that.
> 
> You are not going to find many options around BurJuman in Bur Dubai. The area is heavily Indian and apartments are divided between "family only" and squalid buildings where 10 "bachelors" share a studio (now you understand why many of the buildings will only rent to families).
> 
> ...


Hi Tallyho! Thanks for your reply, its really helpful and confirms what I've been thinking. 

Particularly about Dubai Marina, it seems like the best option for expat flatshare. Only downside is Google Maps says its an 35min metro journey to BurJuman Station but I guess thats not too bad really. 

I'm not sure about Sheikh Zayed road it seems like a super busy commercial road and fairly spread out, is there much in terms of shops and restaurants there? I won't have a car so having those things within walking distance would be good (even though it seems like you don't do much walking in Dubai). 

And yes I am having trouble finding somewhere at that price  I've been told that's the normal going rate but looking on dubizzle, there isn't much...


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

kateaustralia said:


> Hi Tallyho! Thanks for your reply, its really helpful and confirms what I've been thinking.
> 
> Particularly about Dubai Marina, it seems like the best option for expat flatshare. Only downside is Google Maps says its an 35min metro journey to BurJuman Station but I guess thats not too bad really.
> 
> ...


I live on Sheikh Zayed Road and I like it. It is busy 24 hours a day but if you live in a tower and you are on a high floor it is fine. I live in the Trade Centre area of SZR and I am walking distance from loads of places to eat, bars and clubs. I reckon you could get a room for around 5K a month if you looked on Dubizzle. Maybe in one of the older towers.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It'll probably be beyond your budget, but Horizon Towers in the Marina is a common flat-sharing haunt.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

One of my friends lived in Al Ghadeer Tower, next to Emirates Towers Metro station. 10 minutes to Burjuman, loads of shops around this area. Building isn't amazing, but I believe it would be in your budget. 

Escape Tower in Business Bay isn't amazing either, but I think this would be in budget also. 

Fairly decent mix of people live in both these buildings, you should be housed with other girls in same apartment, excellent opportunity to meet people quickly.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

kateaustralia said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a new user to this forum. I just found out I've been accepted for a 12 week internship in Dubai  I'm a 23yo university student living on the Gold Coast in Australia. I'm now going through the process of trying to organise accommodation....
> 
> ...


Be very aware of random guys offering you everything for nothing - in this country nothing is for free....


----------



## sushanth (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi

Why don,t you try in Al Nahda or Al Quasis ?? There are some really decent Studios on your budget

Sushanth Ram


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sushanth said:


> Hi
> 
> Why don,t you try in Al Nahda or Al Quasis ?? There are some really decent Studios on your budget
> 
> Sushanth Ram


I don't suppose you would find many Australian ladies there!


----------



## kateaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Be very aware of random guys offering you everything for nothing - in this country nothing is for free....


Yeah especially random guys that feel the need to insist they're not being creepy.....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Some Emirates cabin crew live in a few buildings in Al Qusais and Nahda. But yes, it's off the beaten path for an Australian. 

But Al Nahda is not convenient to the metro. 

And renting a studio is still a problem when you only need the space for three months. Most landlords still demand a full year's contract.



Stevesolar said:


> I don't suppose you would find many Australian ladies there!


----------

